# mc cullock 110 info required



## grunt (Jun 11, 2006)

hi to all from australia,I have been given a mc culloch 110 chain saw that is in a verry sad state of repair ,having stripped same I find the inside is not to bad ;piston bore etc but with no manual I carnt get any info on the timming,I am looking for the air gap for the magneto to the flywheel magnet also the points gap also where may I purchase a carby kit.For me this project is trial and error so any information will be a great
Thanks the grunt


----------



## parttime11 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey grunt, how's things in the land down under? I ran the 110 years ago and it performed alright. don't have it now or the manual, you may find some assistance at mccullochpower.com there you can get the manual for your chine. good luck


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Mac's are no longer being made so part are very hard to find. Might try eBay or some such place as that.


----------



## grunt (Jun 11, 2006)

thanks fellows for your info the parts I know are going to be hard to come by but I hope someone out there may know the electric timing settings I am chasing it sure would be a thrill to hear the motor going
thanks grunt


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Hi grunt,used to work on them all the time.I haven't seen a Mc 110 in years.
Way before Mcculloch went out of business,but I still remember that the points sets at seventeen thoundths, and the coil gap sets at ten thoundths.The spark plug sets between twentyfour and twentyeight thousndths.

But where you'll find one of those MDC carb.kits is anyones guess.Maybe ebay like hankster had mentioned.

Good Luck


----------

